# Tourney Champions - June Bout...



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok guys we have only 6 months left to go... 

Just to keep you in the picture, Hespithe has agreed for me to take care of this Painting Tourney. I am sure he will still be involved and we shall all look forward to seeing his posts of his Tomb Kings.

Anyway.. I have made a start on my bolt thrower, have yet to take a pic but will do so this weekend...look forward to seeing everyones progress..:wink:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok so heres what ive done this week... not a lot but hope to get it finished by the end of the week....


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

more class work from the Tink


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm currently sticking my stuff together for a tournament so there'll be a group shot of all the stuff so far. It'll look crap since I haven't painted any of it but there you go.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

nice work tink i should be posting pictures of my army up soon as get the pictures sorted, not as much as the previous months but it took ages to base and my new pills gave me the shakes for a few weeks so not much chance to paint.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

here is a few pictures of what i have done so far and whats left i'm hoping to have a big painting blow out on these this month so hopefully all 2250 points will be at least painted if not based for next months entry


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

ace pant work keep it up tink


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update I have done better than expected all I have left to paint is 8 orc archers and 23 chaos dwarves as I've gotten so far ahead i will repaint my gameing table to ash waste lava style hopefully i will have pictures ready for the end of this month


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Great work Nailbatte

Im need to do some catch up, but with work at the mo its been impossible.

Anyway i shall sign this month off and start the July Bout


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet paint jobs, by both of you, nice one


----------

